# has anyone ever heard of an isabella homer



## budice7575 (Nov 11, 2007)

i bought a bird from a man several years back that he said was an isabella homer it was a nice looking bird and i had to get rid of it due to moving well anyways im looking for some more and that man has passed away so i was wondering has anyone else heard of them


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

budice7575 said:


> i bought a bird from a man several years back that he said was an isabella homer it was a nice looking bird and i had to get rid of it due to moving well anyways im looking for some more and that man has passed away so i was wondering has anyone else heard of them


I've seen them for sale on Eggbid.com before. Don't see any listed at the moment. I'm not sure exactly what they are or where they come from though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

from what I know its basically just another color like a lighter mealy bar ,more of a yellow bar .. I think i saw one just recently for sale on one of those auction sites maybe I can find it again if its not up


----------



## budice7575 (Nov 11, 2007)

yeah if you can find it i would be most thankful i would like to see a picture of it


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This is an old listing on Eggbid. 


http://www.eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1204606353


http://www.eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1204607333


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

I cant seem to find the one that I saw for sale but Im thinking it was listed on this auction so maybe if you keep your eyes pealed it will come up again ,you never know  goodluck  
http://scripts.cgispy.com/auctions/auction.pl?user=CHRISCOS


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have Isabella's/yellow bars and yellow checkers. But mine are actually bred for racing most of the ones you see are just for show. I have a pic of a yellow checker that rasied me a winner at 308 miles with a speed of 2121 YPM or 72.32 MPH. Her daughter just missed out on the IF 300-350 mile Speed Record. She was only about 30 seconds behind the bird that topped the combine which now holds that record. The only thing that pisses me off is that the chip band didn't scan when she first walk into the coop and when I realized it I had to run around the coop and through 3 sections to get her and put her back over the pad and I'm pretty sure that took more then 30 seconds. But oh well I know what she did I don't need the national recognition. LoL

But I'll post a her pic below and I'll go out in the back and get a pic of one of my Isabella's in a little while.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Here's another pic of Miss Jack O' Lantern. And a pic of her daughter the one who won the 2121ypm speed 300 mile race.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Here's a few more pics of my Yellow Checkers and Isabella's.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

A few more pics.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi pigeon0446,I hate to tell you but the birds that you have pictured are dilute reds and they are yellows,realy very nice racing homers and birds that I like. But a true isabel is a very light colored yellow with WHITE BARS the birds are very light in color and look almost white and the yellow is only slightly darker then the white bars. This color is very very hard to find and very hard to breed. At most pigeon shows the color is not seen and when one does see one it is usealy a Saxon Cropper or a pouter. .GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You have some lovely birds, pigeon0446. I enjoyed looking at their pictures.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

One more pic of another one of my yellows sitting on eggs just like the rest of them pretty much.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

She is truly gorgeous. Thanks again, for sharing.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

budice7575 said:


> i bought a bird from a man several years back that he said was an isabella homer it was a nice looking bird and i had to get rid of it due to moving well anyways im looking for some more and that man has passed away so i was wondering has anyone else heard of them



I would guess that they are homing pigeons which were bred by a woman named Isabella ?  The birds whose picture's you have posted, are pretty, but they are colors I have seen before, I think George is correct, normal looking yellows and dilute red colors. I suspect they have been bred more for looks and colors rather then hard core racing ability. But, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I suspect they have been bred more for looks and colors rather then hard core racing ability. But, thanks for sharing.



No my yellow are not bred for color. They are racing pigeons that just happen to be yellows in fact 3 of thier 4 grand parents are race winners. So they are bred for racing well their brothers and sisters are, the yellows themselves never do anything in races but thier babies are good I've won races with their babies so I'm thinking there is somthing that is linked to the color that makes them good breeders. The one youngster out of a yellow that sticks out is the one I talked about above that won the 2121 speed race. And the 2 birds I talked about in this thread http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=24119 were both breed out of my yellows so they can take beating and keep coming. 



SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I would guess that they are homing pigeons which were bred by a woman named Isabella ? The birds whose picture's you have posted, are pretty, but they are colors I have seen before, I think George is correct, normal looking yellows and dilute red colors.


I know they are yellows but I know the birds that everybody I know here on Long Island calls an isabella are yellow bar tipplets/canadians so I was thinking a yellow bar homer would be an isabella as well.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Color's don't fly....Pigeons Do !!*



Pigeon0446 said:


> ....So they are bred for racing well their brothers and sisters are, the yellows themselves never do anything in races but thier babies are good I've won races with their babies so I'm thinking there is somthing that is linked to the color that makes them good breeders. The one youngster out of a yellow that sticks out is the one I talked about above that won the 2121 speed race. And the 2 birds I talked about in this thread http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=24119 were both breed out of my yellows so they can take beating and keep coming.......


 I suppose when it comes to pigeons, anything might be possible, but I personally doubt that racing ability or breeding ability is linked to the pigmentation of the feathers. Now, there may be a significant ancestor in the background that just happened to be of a particular color. Within the Ludo Claessen lines, there was a significant breeding champion from the 1960's and now about 14 or 15 generations back, that was a red cock bird, and that color along with many other genes have been passed on down through the generations. The bird was a "Horemans" known as "Oude Rode" B 69 - 6582499.
Now that color has been passed down over the decades and is still within some of the family lines, but the color of any particular YB is in my opinion, no indication of the quality of the genes passed on. I might also suggest that winning a single race where the speed was in excess 2100 YPM, was very obviously a "blow home", and the location of the loft, relative to the prevaling winds, may have had more to do with it, then the skill of any particular bird.

Another very critical factor, especially in smaller clubs or combines, has to do with the management and system used by the fancier. Very typical or average birds win club or combine races all the time, if the birds are handled with more skill, and the winds are blowing in the right direction on race day. In terms of selection, if you want to improve the quality of your racers in this particular line, I might suggest that you disregard the color as an indicator, and select the future breeders based on performance over an entire season, or better yet, several seasons.....and not a single local race. If you follow this particular line of thinking, you will in time produce even better racers, while you will still produce the pretty colors you like. I myself, once upon a time, was attracted to red velvet colors....but my favorite color now, is whatever the color of a pigeon is, that has won that particular day.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I might also suggest that winning a single race where the speed was in excess 2100 YPM, was very obviously a "blow home", and the location of the loft, relative to the prevaling winds, may have had more to do with it, then the skill of any particular bird.


Well I'm not in a postion in my combine where the birds win the fast races they are usually won by the guys on the short end of the combine the guys in NYC or the long guys. As for that particular race the top pigeons were spread out. There were good birds to the north and south which in our combine is only about 20 miles between the furthest north and the furthest south as for the fact Long Island is only 20 miles wide at it's widest point. And good birds on the short end about 60 miles short of me and on the long end about 70 miles longer then me so this was a pretty even race and nobody really had and advantage from the winds. And if anybody did it def wasn't me. But no matter if it was a blow home or not the bird still had to fly over 72 mph for over 300 miles and fly faster then the rest to win didn't she.




SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Another very critical factor, especially in smaller clubs or combines, has to do with the management and system used by the fancier. Very typical or average birds win club or combine races all the time, if the birds are handled with more skill, and the winds are blowing in the right direction on race day. In terms of selection, if you want to improve the quality of your racers in this particular line, I might suggest that you disregard the color as an indicator, and select the future breeders based on performance over an entire season, or better yet, several seasons.....and not a single local race. If you follow this particular line of thinking, you will in time produce even better racers, while you will still produce the pretty colors you like. I myself, once upon a time, was attracted to red velvet colors....but my favorite color now, is whatever the color of a pigeon is, that has won that particular day.


So I guess your not talking about my combine because I wouldn't call my club or combine small my club ships around 30 lofts and around 500 birds in young birds and the combine has over 120 lofts and 2000 birds every week. And not too many of these guys fly for fun like I do they are all flying for the money here so they are guys who aren't slacking so to beat them it's an accomplishment and I do win my fair share of races here. Since 1999 I've won atleast one race each young bird season (usually the 300 mile) which aint bad considering there's 30 fliers in my club and only 9 to 10 races a year. My best race being a 120 mile race where I shipped 7 birds and came in 1st, 2nd, and 21st in the combine with 1971 birds in the race The 2 birds came together and I couldn't get the 2nd bird in for almost 3 mins and she still came in second thats how far ahead they were. As for selecting my breeders by proformance thats what I do the best birds are bred out of I have 10 birds that I'm breeding from that have won races for me. But since I have plenty of room in my lofts I can breed out of a bird and see how their babies preform if the babies are good the breeders stay in the breeder coop if not they get moved to the just another good looking bird coop I don't get rid of my culs like most fliers I keep them as pets just like the rest of my racers. And I also have a 30 by 6 and a half foot young bird coop so I have room to raise some crappy young birds and the good ones still have plenty of room.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

i had sions at one time that threw those kind of colors,but that is definately not isabella.as said already that would be an almost white bar with an almost white but yellow tinted color everywhere else.i saw this in pouters back in the day as well.nice looking birds you have though.

alot of the rare colors were in the old families of racers which are getting more rare as the days go by.in the old families,color didnt make a difference in performance,yet the families had all color lines in them.i dont think people were breeding for color in alot of those families,but the different colors remained for a long time. examples....trentons,beakerts,sions,stassarts,hvr,hansenne,bastins,abilenes,busshaerts,stichelbauts,etc.all these families had a vast variety of colors which had nothing to do with performance,but remained despite the "basket"just my .02


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

*define proven*

well,not to argue with you warren,but i might say to you since youre a "young bird specialist" that to prove your birds beyond a shadow of a doubt that you need to fly old birds and win at all distances.then you can talk about proven pigeons.but, i wont really say that to you because i know you have good pigeons.

i might add once again there have been alot of good flyers in your combine who have won big in young and old birds for an extended amount of time.once again,to each his own,but to me a proven family of birds has been "proven" in young and old birds,short and long,for yourself as well as others.even in these futurity races,people will win some big ones for awhile and then in a few years you stop seeing them on the top of the sheets.remember-"extended amount of time" for a definition of this as related to pigeons see....bob koch-17+ all american awards and many hall of fames-proven...fred smeltzer (flying ganus pigeons)-many all american awards in yound and old birds-proven
bob kinney-the silverado family-proven
warren smith family-? is the jury still out?

dont be so hard on people warren,we know you have good birds.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

pigeon 0446,thats some pretty good flying in my book against those kind of numbers.call it a blow home or whatever,but he was still first

vin diesel...."a win is a win.i dont care if its a inch or a mile,a wins a win."


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

k-will said:


> well,not to argue with you warren,but i might say to you since youre a "young bird specialist" that to prove your birds beyond a shadow of a doubt that you need to fly old birds and win at all distances.then you can talk about proven pigeons.but, i wont really say that to you because i know you have good pigeons.
> 
> i might add once again there have been alot of good flyers in your combine who have won big in young and old birds for an extended amount of time.once again,to each his own,but to me a proven family of birds has been "proven" in young and old birds,short and long,for yourself as well as others.even in these futurity races,people will win some big ones for awhile and then in a few years you stop seeing them on the top of the sheets.remember-"extended amount of time" for a definition of this as related to pigeons see....bob koch-17+ all american awards and many hall of fames-proven...fred smeltzer (flying ganus pigeons)-many all american awards in yound and old birds-proven
> bob kinney-the silverado family-proven
> ...


I'm not so lucky to have rasied a hall of fame bird yet but I was close twice I had a bird that won a 200 mile race with a speed in the 1300's then the next week won the 250 by 10 mins with a speed in the 1700's. Then a few weeks later he was in perfect shape once again. So I pit him in a 150 thinking he was goning to win again. I was trying to get a 3rd diploma so he could be a hall of fame bird but he never came home. I can't blame anybody but the guy putting him in the crate that night was a guy who is a sore loser and didn't like that I beat him. In fact he couldn't figure out how I beat him. He passed a joke saying he squeezed the bird. This was 4 years ago and to this day he still passes comments to me as a joke that he squeezed that bird. But who knows anything could have happend to the bird but it just pisses me off becasue I don't know for sure. But I also had a bird 2 years ago that won 2 races but she never came back into form after the second win so I didn't take a chance of losing her in another race. But I learned my lesson don't tell the guy's putting your birds in the crates know which one is your good one.




k-will said:


> pigeon 0446,thats some pretty good flying in my book against those kind of numbers.call it a blow home or whatever,but he was still first
> 
> vin diesel...."a win is a win.i dont care if its a inch or a mile,a wins a win."


Thanks k-will atleast sombody on here appretiates good flying when they see it. No matter what color the birds just might happen to be. But I'd actually rather have a bird that could win a race with those types of speeds I think that takes a special bird. But most ppl say it's just a blow home and any bird could do that but the other birds didn't only mine did. Then at the same time the same guy would say a bird that wins a smash race where the birds get caught in bad weather and very few make it home, so basically the bird took the right path through the weather to win a true champ. But I feel that they are all champs a win is a win in my book.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

k-will said:


> well,not to argue with you warren,but i might say to you since youre a "young bird specialist" that to prove your birds beyond a shadow of a doubt that you need to fly old birds and win at all distances.then you can talk about proven pigeons.but, i wont really say that to you because i know you have good pigeons.
> 
> i might add once again there have been alot of good flyers in your combine who have won big in young and old birds for an extended amount of time.once again,to each his own,but to me a proven family of birds has been "proven" in young and old birds,short and long,for yourself as well as others.even in these futurity races,people will win some big ones for awhile and then in a few years you stop seeing them on the top of the sheets.remember-"extended amount of time" for a definition of this as related to pigeons see....bob koch-17+ all american awards and many hall of fames-proven...fred smeltzer (flying ganus pigeons)-many all american awards in yound and old birds-proven
> bob kinney-the silverado family-proven
> ...


 Didn't mean to come across as "hard" on anyone. And I dare say you may be correct concerning some of the above names. Though the question, at least in my mind concerning some of the above UPC members who won more then their fair share in the 1980's and 1990's.....was it that their birds were so good, or was it because they were the first to employ the "darkening system".....did they really have better birds, or did they simply have a better system ? There are quite a few fanciers turned merchants, who still point to their wins which were earned in decades past....but whose names have been missing from the race sheets for years now.

As far as "proving beyond a shadow of doubt", I have many years of work ahead of me, just to perfect the family lines which will dominate the YB races from 100 to 400 miles. To add YB's and OB's, short and long distances, would be to attempt to be everything to everybody. With such goals, the odds from my vantage point, would be to end up accomplishing little or nothing.

Again, not my intention to make someone feel bad. If my feedback hurt anyone's feelings, then that was not my intention. Simply suggesting that to improve a family line, the bar must be raised higher, then what the average fancier will do. Take my two cents and use it, or disgard it.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Again, not my intention to make someone feel bad. If my feedback hurt anyone's feelings, then that was not my intention. Simply suggesting that to improve a family line, the bar must be raised higher, then what the average fancier will do. Take my two cents and use it, or disgard it.


Your feedback didn't hurt my feelings and in no way would it scare me away from the sport I love so much, for like you said you have to deal with so much more at the club/combine level especially here on Long Island. There's one incident at my club that stands out. There was a new flier about 8 years ago the guy had a lil boy and they were just racing for fun. Well the guy had money and came to the club in his brand new corvette and sombody put a big scratch in his car. The first time we all thought it was probly and accident thinking probly sombody carrying thier crate maybe scrapped up against it. But it happened again the next week this time even worse and you could tell it wasn't an accicent and the guy never came back. In that situation we not only lost the guy but we lost a possible future member his son. And we can't afford to lose new fliers in this sport becasue there's not too many young ppl getting into this sport especially here on Long Island. And I also agree with your opinion on how to select your breeders. I might still be relativly young being 27 but I'm not young when it comes to racing pigeons I've had them my whole life as my dad was winning races b4 I was born. So I grew up with them and learned how to win. And I probly know more about racing pigeons then most. I know how to win and I have the birds to win I just get lazy and don't do what I need to do. I'd never be able to do one of them systems lighting/darkening as they seam like they would take to much work and they don't seam fair to the the rest of the ppl thats why my club/combine banned the darkening system a few years ago because the few guys who were using it were ruining the sport and scaring ppl away.

But Warren your down playing what you actually said. If you read what you wrote. You basically said that, the 2100 speed race that I won was either a fluke or because I had some kind of advantage becasue of the wind or where I fly as compaired to the rest of the lofts. Then you started talking about smaller clubs/combines like my club/combine was small to demean the win. Maybe thats not what you were trying to do but thats how it came off to me and I'm guessing a few other ppl on here considering posts in the thread k-will started.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Not some of my best responses to a thread...sorry.*



Pigeon0446 said:


> Well I'm not in a postion in my combine where the birds win the fast races they are usually won by the guys on the short end of the combine the guys in NYC or the long guys. As for that particular race the top pigeons were spread out. There were good birds to the north and south which in our combine is only about 20 miles between the furthest north and the furthest south as for the fact Long Island is only 20 miles wide at it's widest point. And good birds on the short end about 60 miles short of me and on the long end about 70 miles longer then me so this was a pretty even race and nobody really had and advantage from the winds. And if anybody did it def wasn't me. But no matter if it was a blow home or not the bird still had to fly over 72 mph for over 300 miles and fly faster then the rest to win didn't she......
> 
> 
> So I guess your not talking about my combine because I wouldn't call my club or combine small my club ships around 30 lofts and around 500 birds in young birds and the combine has over 120 lofts and 2000 birds every week. And not too many of these guys fly for fun like I do they are all flying for the money here so they are guys who aren't slacking so to beat them it's an accomplishment and I do win my fair share of races here. Since 1999 I've won atleast one race each young bird season (usually the 300 mile) which aint bad considering there's 30 fliers in my club and only 9 to 10 races a year. My best race being a 120 mile race where I shipped 7 birds and came in 1st, 2nd, and 21st in the combine with 1971 birds in the race The 2 birds came together and I couldn't get the 2nd bird in for almost 3 mins and she still came in second thats how far ahead they were. As for selecting my breeders by proformance thats what I do the best birds are bred out of I have 10 birds that I'm breeding from that have won races for me. But since I have plenty of room in my lofts I can breed out of a bird and see how their babies preform if the babies are good the breeders stay in the breeder coop if not they get moved to the just another good looking bird coop I don't get rid of my culs like most fliers I keep them as pets just like the rest of my racers. And I also have a 30 by 6 and a half foot young bird coop so I have room to raise some crappy young birds and the good ones still have plenty of room.


Hello Pigeon 0446,

First of all, I must apologize for injecting so much of my own biased thought process into my previous posts. It was not my intent to discourage you, or to put you or your birds down. My ideas and opinions were not solicted to the extent to which I commented, and for that I am sorry. First and foremost, enjoy your birds and have fun. You do have some beautiful looking birds, and for that you should be proud. In hindsight, my comment about your bird which won that race, was not really relevent to the topic. I know that my intentions were good, but my articulation and delivery were very poor. As a Moderator, you are only as good as your last couple of post's....and in this thread I pretty much blew it.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

darn warren,youre just plum impressing me today.you might be my new hero on here if you keep this up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

and now back to the ever allusive isabella homer


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

lets talk opels next week.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

hahaha  at least you will probably be able to find some opals but dont know how good they will fly for you on the race sheets .. whats your opinions on that color and race abilities lol oh wait you said next week hehe


----------

